

How to find out the number of Calendar users? - gdhillon

How can I get the # of users for Web-based calendars for Gmail, Yahoo, MSN etc? Or How many calendar events / tasks are created each year? Google search does not turn up anything. Even a formula to get rough figures would help as well.<p>Thanks,
======
reemrevnivek
I'm unaware of any previously published data on this subject. Note that this
doesn't mean that there isn't any.

It seems like you're asking the wrong question here. Are you trying to do
market research for a potential calendar application? If so, I suggest you do
market research. Hire someone to check your surveying methods, and ask a
random subset of your audience the questions you wish to know. Then, multiply
by (audience population / sample size) to get an estimate of the number of
users.

Also, it's customary to add "Ask HN:" to the title of posts like this.

~~~
gdhillon
Thnx Reemrevnivek.

